# Need some help with new projector purchase



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys. I've had my Panasonic AX200U for about 7 years now and it has served me well. But I am pretty sure that an upgrade should be in the works. I would appreciate any member's thoughts or advice on my selection.

I am shopping for a projector in the $2500-$3000 range. Would really prefer LCD.

It will be used in a 18' X 18' X 10' dedicated HT room. The throw will be the full 18' and it will be shelf mounted at the top of the rear wall. I'm working on making the HT room light controlled, and I watch a variety of TV and movies.

The main consideration for me is image quality and reliability. I don't need wireless connectivity.

The two models I am looking at most closely are the Epson 5030UB and the Panasonic PT-AE8000. If a company was planning a release of a projector that meets the selection criteria I am all ears.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would be pleased with either projector you list. I personally like Panasonic as I have the 4000u. do you have a 2,35:1 screen or a standard 16x9?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

look at the newly release SONY HW40ES, it's rivaling the epson 5030 for price point and has the added benefit of being an LCOS pj.... if 2D is your primary concern and have some decent 3D thrown in the mix then I would SERIOUSLY look at the JVC RS46/X35... bar none the best 2D image out there for the price point and only a couple hundred more than the 5030


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

JVCs have significant lag which will affect your gaming, depending on the model commonly around 80ms - that's pretty rough even for a casual gamer.

I have the Panasonic AE-8000U I bought for $1900 after rebate in April from B&H Photo. It throws a beautiful picture and has excellent black levels! 40ish ms video lag (1/2 the JVC).

I had the AX-200U as well. I went to the Epson 8350 a couple years ago. Now the AE-8000U. I was on my fifth Epson 8350. My buddy was on his sixth. They are problematic. I had three panasonic projectors...Never a problem with any of them. JVC makes a nice projector if you aren't a gamer.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Archaea said:


> JVCs have significant lag which will affect your gaming, depending on the model commonly around 80ms - that's pretty rough even for a casual gamer.
> 
> I have the Panasonic AE-8000U I bought for $1900 after rebate in April from B&H Photo. It throws a beautiful picture and has excellent black levels! 40ish ms video lag (1/2 the JVC).
> 
> I had the AX-200U as well. I went to the Epson 8350 a couple years ago. Now the AE-8000U. I was on my fifth Epson 8350. My buddy was on his sixth. They are problematic. I had three panasonic projectors...Never a problem with any of them. JVC makes a nice projector if you aren't a gamer.


correct, it's one of those "never the perfect projector" scenarios

the Panasonic is the cheapest, and will do a great job, but it lacks some of the nicer featuers of the 5030 (both have great input lag if you're a gamer)

the 5030 is brighter and has better lens shift, with some very solid blacks

the Sony is very similar to the 5030, but with better blacks and better pixel ratio fill, not AS good input lag as the Epson or the Panny, but VERY close (pretty much negligible)

the JVC's are built like literal tanks and have the most superb image quality of the batch (even beating the Sony 55ES slightly), but it's input lag isn't the greatest for gamers. especially twitch gamers


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I was recently in the exact same position as you are except I started out with an AX-100 that was later updated by Panasonic to the AX-200 optical block. Several thousand hours later it was far beyond time to upgrade to 1080p. My HT is 18x24 with 8.5' ceiling. At the end of the day I decided to go LCoS just to see what all the fuss is about and I wanted better blacks than the 8000u can deliver. Black bars still looked too gray to me when I auditioned one. That narrowed the choice pretty quickly to the Sony for any amount of gaming use and if at some point I want to try 3D it has the edge there as well.

Since I don't do 3D currently and there is very little difference in image quality between last years HW-50ES and the current HW-55ES I found a very nice deal on a lightly used 50ES for $2500 with a spare lamp. Coming from the Panasonic I was stunned at the image quality. I have it mounted 18.5' from a 120" 16x9 1.1 gain, non-perforated screen. My room is completely light controlled with dark walls and ceiling. Black bars on my screen are just that - black. Another item that can get less attention when shopping is noise level. The Sony is dead quiet in eco-mode. When I say dead quiet I cannot hear it at all hanging 3-4' behind my seated position. My son is 18, the resident expert gamer in the house and has not complained about input lag.

You really have no bad choice on your list. Good luck with your search,

JD


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

I forgot to include the other information. My screen is a DIY painted 120" 16:9. I'm not married to either size or aspect ratio as I will change things around for the new projector. I don't play video games with the projector as I found they made me a little queasy with the huge screen. I currently don't watch 3D but if I had the right gear, who knows...

I'm willing to wait for an awesome deal and/or a new model. When I bought the Panasonic AX200U I got it for a flat $1,000 with a free ceiling mount and $250 in free Blockbuster rentals. 

Thanks for the input, I am now expanding the search.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Mikeythai said:


> I forgot to include the other information. My screen is a DIY painted 120" 16:9. I'm not married to either size or aspect ratio as I will change things around for the new projector. I don't play video games with the projector as I found they made me a little queasy with the huge screen. I currently don't watch 3D but if I had the right gear, who knows...
> 
> I'm willing to wait for an awesome deal and/or a new model. When I bought the Panasonic AX200U I got it for a flat $1,000 with a free ceiling mount and $250 in free Blockbuster rentals.
> 
> Thanks for the input, I am now expanding the search.


If you don't game and the majority of your viewing is 2D then the JVC is a no brainer. It's the best looking of the bunch. It's also right in your price range


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

The JVC is impressive. The black one with the gold lens bezel is very stylish too.

I've done some searching, and the only place I can find B-Stock or refurbished projectors is AVSience. Does anyone else know of other places?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Mikeythai said:


> The JVC is impressive. The black one with the gold lens bezel is very stylish too.
> 
> I've done some searching, and the only place I can find B-Stock or refurbished projectors is AVSience. Does anyone else know of other places?


sometimes you can get them from the MFG'rs website, but AVS does do a good job of getting refurbs or B-stock


----------

